

Ask HN: How do I meet people in an industry - clistctrl

Me and a friend have an idea to change the television industry.  Personally I'm a web developer.  I have many connections to many industries, but none to television.  However to be successful I feel as if I need one.  In addition I live in Boston, which is on the opposite side of where I want to be.  I want to execute my plan, but I can't imagine trying to get funding with my current team.  Any suggestions?
======
Trindaz
Only the obvious: Fire your team, move house, then go to every event related
to the TV industry that you can find out about.

\-- Trindaz on Fedang

